# Matthew Henry and the Puritan Discipline of Family Prayer -- Hughes Oliphant Old



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2007)

I recently read a paper by Hughes Oliphant Old: _Matthew Henry and the Puritan Discipline of Family Prayer_. Although not without flaws, it was overall a very good read and is a helpful resource for the study of Puritan family worship.


----------



## westminken (Aug 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I recently read a paper by Hughes Oliphant Old: _Matthew Henry and the Puritan Discipline of Family Prayer_. Although not without flaws, it was overall a very good read and is a helpful resource for the study of Puritan family worship.



Is this online somewhere? Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2007)

westminken said:


> Is this online somewhere? Thanks



Sorry, it's not available online, as far as I know. It was originally written by Old in 1979 and presented to the PCUSA Committee on Prayer. It was later presented at the 1994 Colloquium on Calvin Studies at Davidson College and is found in _Calvin Studies VII_ (1994). Although it is not listed as being available on the Calvin Studies Society website, they do have a few copies available, at least as of last week. If you are interested, it's best to write to them and ask about availability. The cost was $15.00. This particular issue has two other papers by Old as well.


----------

